# Bamboo and Carp



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

I have two koi and seventeen goldfish. With my koi tank, which will, in a few years, go to my choice of three goldifsh, I'd like to achieve a nice japanese feel. I was wondering if slate slabs as bottom coverage with a few stems of bamboo coming out of the water would make a nice, comfortable and beautiful habitat for my fish, or if the fish would be hurt by the bamboo.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

I've searched high and low to get info on bamboo, wether it's safe or not. I gave up, until you mentioned it. Curious to see some replies about it.

Slate sounds like a good idea. You could also do a black frame/rice paper background. Hang red tassels from the corners, gold trim around the tank, and paint some kanji on your stand. You could custom build a canopy and put a pagoda rooftop on it.


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

Wow! You've got some pretty good ideas there. I think I'd rather do that with the 150 gallon I'm saving up for, though. The 35 gallon is acting as an "aqua-wall" to seperate my bed from the rest of the bedroom.. and so I can wake up to my darling koi's lovely face!  I'm going to keep looking for ideas to do with bamboo. I think the plant would grow okay as long as the stem was at least half a foot out of the water.. It should sprout roots around the rest that's submerged.. I just don't know if it would be toxic to the fish if they tried to pick at it.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Your idea of the bamboo is a good one. I have heard of people using it in their tanks, although I'm not 100% sure where I heard this! Probably in a forum for natural planted tanks, where emergent growth is encouraged.


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

I may have to go dig up some bamboo from the side roads here then.. clean it, and stick it in the tank.  I'm quite a minimalist. Unless it's done just right, I don't like lots of plants in tanks.. and I love to be able to see through the tank across the room.. It makes me feel like my room is more open.. I think that the slate and the bamboo would look really nice and compliment the fish nicely.. And it would also be a great way to bring plants into my room.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I had lucky bamboo in 3 of my tanks for over 1 year now and it's a great addition to any tank. Little maintenance to the plants and so far no fish or frog of mine have suffered any ill effects. I have them totally submerged. The straight lucky bamboo did not grow side roots but the curly bamboo did. Stay away from that it does not look as pretty, but none of my fish ever tried to eat the roots either and I have minnows, danios, SAEs, cory cats, CAE, tiger barbs and a BN pleco in this tank with the curly bamboo. My African dwarf frogs love to sit on the cut off portion of the bamboo and my dwarf puffers sleep on the leaves. Also at one point my goldfish where in the tank with the curly bamboo (until they got their own tank) and not even goldfish will nibble on the leaves. Great plants.


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

Thank you SO much, garfieldnfish!!!! My question is now answered, and I'll be searching far and wide for some nice bamboo now! Of course.. Still have to find that slate, too. xD


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Ah, what do you know, it was on this forum that I heard about having the bamboo in the tank! Please note that garfieldnfish is using "lucky bamboo", the stuff that you buy in shops meant to be used as, well, both a pretty decoration and a houseplant. I haven't heard of anyone who has tried using ordinary bamboo that you might get from a roadside.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

You are very welcome. Also I got mine at Lowes. They had a little pot with lucky bamboo (I ended up with 27 plant and a free pot) for just a few bucks. I seem to think it was around $9 but not more then that. Best deal on aquarium plants I got so far. LOL.


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

Oh really? I'll have to visit our local Lowes this weekend then.. See what I can find! I'll try the "lucky bamboo," but I'm also very interested in wild bamboo! I'll let you guys know if I have any luck with wild bamboo.


----------



## AquaFriend (Feb 7, 2005)

Thank you guys and gals for posting regarding Bamboo plant in Aquarium. Was having a hell of a time finding out if any one else has planted or will plant inside. I planted 3 bamboo shoots that I took out of my garden and it's day one and no adverse reaction. I will keep posted both reading on there's bamboo aquascaping and my own observations to my aquarium.

Thanks again


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

go for a half-filled tank with bamboo sticking out of the water and a few grass type plats that hopefully the fish wont eat!

I think your 'japanese feel' is more of a Chinese Fung-shui feel.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Petco is now carrying bamboo for aquariums. I dont know if its the same as lucky bamboo or not


----------

